# Junk Food



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Does anyone know of a type of food that P's just can't turn down? I'm getting concerned with the slow pace the feeders in my tank are disappearing at.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not only would I suggest that you look in the feeding and nutrition section, but also in the tutorials section at snowcichlids tutorial, or you could even use the search function - this question "what do piranhas eat?" has been asked many times and if you looked you would find all the information you need.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Yah, I know that, but I was wondering if anyone found they had a favorite food and I don't want to go out and buy all these different types if they only need one.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_Moved to Feeding Questions._


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah as Innes said, I find that not only with P's but even other soecies such as cichlids no fish has the exact same diet,...
So its really more of a trial and error thing than a 100% golden answer


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I would try beefheart and feeders first, the only thing that work for me!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my p's don't go crazy over beefheart but if i were you i would pick up a pound at your local butcher, and check it out . why!!! because it is verry high in protein and verry low in $$$$$







just make sure you trim off all the fat first.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

if you want what works for me I find the use of shrimp pellets get gobbled up in secs... and chowed down ver very fast :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Cypher said:


> Yah, I know that, but I was wondering if anyone found they had a favorite food and I don't want to go out and buy all these different types if they only need one.


 variety is what you want - it is way better to give them a range of foods, than just one food all the time








but as I said before, if you looked in the other posts, or the feeding tutorial you would know that.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Innes said:


> variety is what you want - it is way better to give them a range of foods, than just one food all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 agrred

i usually feed mine salmon, haddock, smelt, feeders - these are the foods they seem to like best


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I feed mine shrimp,catfish,lean steak and feeders...( sometimes they love one of the foods,then at other times they will ignore the same food ) I experiment alot until they eat what I toss in,otherwise,I take it out and try something else.Kind of a pain sometimes,but my p's are worth it to me.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I second everything said, I feed mine shrimp pellets, beefheart, catfish, ghost shrimp, rosy reds, goldfish, TetraMin Sinking Variety Wafers, Omega One Freshwater flakes, and Cichlid Gold floating pellets. Definatly vary it up, seems like the longer you feed one particular item to your P, the more sick of it they get. If you keep them on a variety, then they shouldn't get too sick of anything.


----------

